# grub, winxp, l010101

## ^-Codemasta-^

hi!

hab gentoo erfolgreich installiert *freu*  :Smile: 

den grub hab ich auch richtig installiert, denk ich doch

aber wenn ich jetzt winxp booten will, steht da nur:

Booting "Windows"

chainloader +1

L 01 01101 010101 01001 010101 010....

hier mal meine menu.lst:

default=0 

timeout=10 

splashimage=(hd0,5)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

title=Gentoo Linux 

root (hd0,5) 

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda7 hdd=ide-scsi 

title=Windows 

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1 

woran liegt das?

mfg codi

----------

## rojaro

hmm ... "L 01 01101 ..." sieht nach einer LILO fehlermeldung aus ...

----------

## atze

kleiner Witz am Rande:

"SEI HALT FROH"  :Smile: 

----------

## rojaro

atze ... hehehe ;)

----------

## easyTiger

Vieleicht solltest du einfach grub nochmal in den MBR schreiben ?

easyTiger

----------

